# A Twisted Swap?????



## winpooh498 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have seen several pen swaps and they are fun, but I thought about a little twist on the  swap.  What about doing a blank swap?  I was thinking something along the lines of 2 groups, one group a minimum of 5 blanks and the other group a full flat rate envelop.  The materials can be anything that can be made into a pen: plastics, antler, wood, etc......  
Another twist that could make it more interesting is for it to be a surprise, as in you don't know who you are sending the blanks to, or receiving them from until you get them. But I'm not sure how I could get that done, with out everyone sending me their addresses and then I forward them on, with out including names. But could a package be delivered with out a name???
Any suggestions???
What do you think?  If there is enough interest I would be willing to organize it.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 23, 2008)

There was a blank swap a couple of years ago.  I am not 100% sure who the organizer was, but possibly Jonathan.  If I am wrong, I do apologize to whoever ran it.  Do a search and email the organizer of the previous one to see if they have any tips to offer.


----------



## Varinokid (Jan 24, 2008)

I would def. be interested.


----------



## follow3 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds fun!!!

Absolutely count me in.

Steve


----------



## badger (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd be up for it.


----------



## fafow (Jan 24, 2008)

sign me up.


----------



## fafow (Jan 24, 2008)

Dawn,  you can always use "occupant" as the name.  Seems to me that never has a problem finding its way into my mailbox.


----------



## R2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great Idea!! We from more disparate parts of the planet are at a small disadvantage, however.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm in I was just thinking of this yesterday when I posted the trade boxes of wood post. I think we use the flat rate envelope and fill'er up. Set it up. Thanks, Victor


----------



## THarvey (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the idea.  Count me in.

I suggest that you coordinate the matches, using IAP user names.  Then let the matched pairs contact each other for mailing information.

I do not think the surprise mailing is a good method.  If for some reason a participant does not receive an envelop, he/she does not know who to contact.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 24, 2008)

This could be cool.. I like surprises (in the blank sense).. However, I agree matching pairs and letting them work out shipping addresses would still be best.


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like fun, everyone loves getting a surprise blank.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll play for a flat rate!


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 24, 2008)

I would like to see one possibly done with locally found wood. We do get different types of wood in different areas of the world. But I would be in either way or both. Flat rate envelopes are only that price in the US, not world wide and this is international. 
Johnnie


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jan 24, 2008)

I bet you could work it so that if everyone uses an anonymous email address as their registration (gmail, yahoo, etc) and send to "the organizer" from that and what they are interested in (found wood, flat rate, five blanks, whatever)  then it would almost be double blind when the matches are made .. 

  FROM   :  Recipent #34,  123 main st,  anytown, USA
  TO     :  Recipent #123, 456 main st,  othertown, USA

seems fun to me ... and it would be quick too .. no Micromesh or Beall Buffing ..


----------



## Hello (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm kind of on board with Jarheaded......who would want some nice Aroostic County Maine oak?....and though evergreens are difficult to turn, they can look very interesting! I have some 150yr old spruce that I occasionally angle-cut and turn.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm in only if I can be sure that Ed gets a box of wood and Frank gets a box of plastic.[}]


----------



## rlharding (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## mesquiteguy (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm all for it. Been needing to clean out the shop any way.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like fun to me.. I like Jarheaded's idea of local found woods.. I'll Play.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 24, 2008)

Please count me in.[]


----------



## SteveH (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like fun, count me in.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 25, 2008)

You can add me in as well.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll play.....my first time!!


----------



## Rochester (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd like to join the party!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 25, 2008)

It seems to me that there is enough interest to do a blank swap. Shipping internationally is a little more expensive. Here is the costs from the USPS.com.  If you are interested in swapping with someone internationally, let me know and I will try my best to match you up with someone. As of right now I know that 2 people would be willing to do an overseas swap.

Envelopes 
â€¢ Priority Mail Flat Rate Envelopes can be used for both domestic and international shipping:

  â€” Available anywhere in the U.S. for $4.60

  â€” One rate to Canada and Mexico for $9.00

  â€” One rate to all other countries for $11.00

  *4 pound maximum for international shipments
â€¢ The dimensions of the envelope are 12 1/2" X 9 1/2".
â€¢ The contents of the flat rate envelope must be confined within the envelope, using the flap adhesive as the primary means of closure.
â€¢ The flap must close easily, adhere to the envelope and may be secured with tape if desired.
â€¢ The design and shape of the envelope may not be altered or enlarged in any way to fit the contents.





The swap should include:

One flat rate envelope

This could include woods, plastics, antler etc......



Once matches are made, please contact your match and decide if there is a particular way you want to select your offerings. 


I will leave this open until Thursday January 31. I will get the matches posted on Friday February 1. 


Here is a list of interested participants so far. If you have said you want on the list and don't see you name please let me know.



winpooh498

doddman70

Varinokid

follow3

badger

fafow

LandfillLumber

THarvey

alphageek

GBusardo

GoodTurns

Harheaded

Hello

rlharding

mesquiteguy

ozmandus

Mather323

SteveH

JerrySambrook

Scotty

Rochester


----------



## pssherman (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd like to be on this also.

Paul in AR


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 25, 2008)

Everytime I glance at this thread subject I read "Twisted Sap" and click on the thread to read about Cav.  And everytime I am disappointed.[:0]

Mike


----------



## rlharding (Jan 25, 2008)

I have no problem at all swapping with someone internationally.  I don't know if we have something like your flat rate envelopes, I usually receive blanks not mail them.

What number of 3/4 x 3/4 x 5,6 blanks would typically fit in a flat rate envelope so I can put the same number in whatever I find?


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## pendemonium (Jan 25, 2008)

Count me in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## JDPens (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd like to participate also!


----------



## clthayer (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm in for a box.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 26, 2008)

I would also be in for a blank swap.
Sounds like fun..


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jan 26, 2008)

Count me in also, sounds interesting


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jan 26, 2008)

I think I would like to play also
 Thanx


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> 
> It seems to me that there is enough interest to do a blank swap. Shipping internationally is a little more expensive. Here is the costs from the USPS.com.  If you are interested in swapping with someone internationally, let me know and I will try my best to match you up with someone. As of right now I know that 2 people would be willing to do an overseas swap.
> 
> ...




bump


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 27, 2008)

I would like to get in also


----------



## Celt40 (Jan 27, 2008)

Count me in if i am not too late.
Can i get the details of the swap again. Not very clear what is happening.


----------



## MikeHelvey (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd like to join as well. 

Mike Hevley


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Celt40_
> 
> Count me in if i am not too late.
> Can i get the details of the swap again. Not very clear what is happening.



Originally posted by winpooh498

It seems to me that there is enough interest to do a blank swap. Shipping internationally is a little more expensive. Here is the costs from the USPS.com. If you are interested in swapping with someone internationally, let me know and I will try my best to match you up with someone. As of right now I know that 2 people would be willing to do an overseas swap.

Envelopes 
â€¢ Priority Mail Flat Rate Envelopes can be used for both domestic and international shipping:

â€” Available anywhere in the U.S. for $4.60

â€” One rate to Canada and Mexico for $9.00

â€” One rate to all other countries for $11.00

*4 pound maximum for international shipments
â€¢ The dimensions of the envelope are 12 1/2" X 9 1/2".
â€¢ The contents of the flat rate envelope must be confined within the envelope, using the flap adhesive as the primary means of closure.
â€¢ The flap must close easily, adhere to the envelope and may be secured with tape if desired.
â€¢ The design and shape of the envelope may not be altered or enlarged in any way to fit the contents.





The swap should include:

One flat rate envelope

This could include woods, plastics, antler etc......



Once matches are made, please contact your match and decide if there is a particular way you want to select your offerings. 


I will leave this open until Thursday January 31. I will get the matches posted on Friday February 1.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Count me in . No problem with international match .   Wayne


----------



## boxxmaker (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey I am new to pen turning,but would love to get in on this.


----------



## follow3 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey winpooh,

I would like to be matched with someone overseas if possible.

If not, anyone is fine.

Thanks,
Steve



> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> 
> It seems to me that there is enough interest to do a blank swap. Shipping internationally is a little more expensive. Here is the costs from the USPS.com.  If you are interested in swapping with someone internationally, let me know and I will try my best to match you up with someone. As of right now I know that 2 people would be willing to do an overseas swap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Downes (Jan 28, 2008)

Count me in also, sounds like fun.


----------



## scroller99 (Jan 28, 2008)

put my name in the fish bowl and I'll swap anywhere it doesn't matter Howard


----------



## lsweeney (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doddman70_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lsweeney (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to play too


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jan 28, 2008)

One thing to remember when sending Priority Mail with the Postal Service, you need to have both the "To" & "From" on the package.  The names can't be the same either.  Also if the package is 13oz or over and you use stamps you can't throw it in a "Blue Collection Box", you have to bring it to the Post Office.  If you use a meter or "Click & Ship" then you can drop it off anywhere.  Kind of weird but there is a little sticker on the collection box warning you about putting oversize items in there.  Check with the Post Office on the rules about mailing the "Flat Rate" Priority Envelopes or Boxes over 13oz.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Celt40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Help last list of names i saw did not have me on it. I will be interested in swap especialy international.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Celt40_
> 
> Help last list of names i saw did not have me on it. I will be interested in swap especialy international.




donâ€™t worry we have you on the list  Dawn will post an updated list later tonight and then on Friday she will post matches


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is an updated list of who wants in the swap.  If I missed your name let me know, if you need off the list let me know. 



I have had a few questions about how many blanks will fit in a "flat rate" envelope. It really depends on the size of blanks but a good guess would be 10-15.  If I am mistaking in this PLEASE let me know.    

winpooh498

doddman70

Varinokid

follow3

badger

fafow

LandfillLumber

THarvey

alphageek

GBusardo

GoodTurns

Harheaded

rlharding

mesquiteguy

ozmandus

Mather323

SteveH

JerrySambrook

Scotty

Rochester

pssherman

rlharding

NavyDiver

pendemoniom

JDPens

clthayer

jhs494

MrPukashell

cutterwoodjoe

sparhawk

celt40

mikehelvey

1080wayne

boxxmaker

follow3

PaulDownes

Scroller99

lsweeney

Jeff-in-indiana

Jskeen


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## rlharding (Jan 30, 2008)

What does 'bump' mean?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> What does 'bump' mean?



It's a simple way of "refreshing" or reviving the post that you are reading since some time may have passed that it was active.

-Peter-


----------



## wickford (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm new here, but this sounds like fun.

Count me in!  I can ship domestic, or international, makes no matter to me...

Thanks!


----------



## Nolan (Jan 30, 2008)

Im in of course


----------



## louisbry (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm in.  Could you match me up with Nolan?


----------



## TBone (Jan 30, 2008)

Would like to get in on this also if not too late.

Thanks for the reminder Eric.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jan 30, 2008)

Set me up for the swap also if it isnt too late. Thanks


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louisbry_
> 
> I'm in.  Could you match me up with Nolan?




LOL


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jan 31, 2008)

I know I'm pushing the envelope but I'd love to do some swapping.  Would really like to swap with someone out of North America but would swap with anyone.  Bob I.


----------



## TXPhi67 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello,

Please include me in the swap.  I comfortable being matched with either international or US.

Thanks,
TXPhi67


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 31, 2008)

I get 20 7/8" x 6" blanks in a envelope, but international I think it can't be over 4 lBS.
I can get 22 3/4" x 6" in the same envelope. This will be fun I'll check back in friday. Thanks for running this, victor


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok we are getting ready to match everybody up is there anybody else that wants in?????[8D][]


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 1, 2008)

We are waiting to confirm with a couple of members who had posted but weren't clear on whether or not they wanted in the swap. We have a few appointments this morning but will post the matches later this afternoon. that should give a little time for those in question to get back to us


----------



## JohnU (Feb 2, 2008)

I am new today but very interested.  Is it to late to get in on this?


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 2, 2008)

matches are posted in another thread titled "Twisted Swap Matches........"


----------

